
Net neutrality: Portugal shows how US internet could look if FCC ditches rules - joeyespo
http://www.businessinsider.com/net-neutrality-portugal-how-american-internet-could-look-fcc-2017-11
======
fiiv
Kind of reminds me of the cable channel bundles people had to choose back in
the day. You'd get a couple you like but pay for a lot of utter shit to get
it.

